# 1974 Ariens 6hp, I saved from salvage yard



## Soup (Jan 7, 2018)

I have spent a lot of elbow grease to get the machine functional would just. Like help increasing performance.


----------



## Soup (Jan 7, 2018)

Serial # 910019


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

You could put a modern, larger engine on it for the increased torque and horsepower. Maybe an impellor kit too. The design of these was and is the standard of the industry. Modern tires like X-Trac or Snow Hog would help with the traction. There's a reason you still see so many of these older machines still in use, they were made heavy duty to last for decades, but engines, tires and impellor kits do help.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I agree with the impellor kit and the tires have chains,you should be fine.Hope you get lots of use out of it,these models last forever
I really enjoy seeing the older Ariens units getting saved and being used.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

How exactly is your machine under-performing?

+1 on adding rubber to the impeller if you haven't already.

I recently grabbed a '71 524 and it exceeded my expectations by a mile.

The engine needed a minor overhaul (_fuel system, refreshed the ignition, valve job, new head gasket_).


----------



## Soup (Jan 7, 2018)

I would like to figure out how to post video


----------



## Soup (Jan 7, 2018)

Here


----------



## Soup (Jan 7, 2018)

Here is Scrap iron throwing snow


----------



## Soup (Jan 7, 2018)

Well the photo loaded, but won't play I see I have work to do on this video.


----------



## Soup (Jan 7, 2018)

I cleaned points, carburetor, all drive was disassembled and regressed as I installed a new friction disc.
I still have some carb issues needs a little tweak
I would like to add the 3 and 1/4 pully on the crank. I ajusted the friction wheel to give me more reverse speed while taking away from forward gear speed. I now am in need of a good service manual so I have torque specs and other performance/ maintenance procedures, maybe even adressing the timing.
Just want a scrap iron machine out perform my neighbors through away blowers that are less than 5 years old, I can and will succeed.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

258https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/index.html


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Soup said:


> Well the photo loaded, but won't play I see I have work to do on this video.


If you're using a windows PC, I use movie maker and upload to youtube.

Once you have a link copied to clipboard, simply highlight the text in your edit window (here), click the link button and paste the link. The video will automatically embed.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

In my opinion those 10,000 series Ariens snowblowers are some of the best snowblowers ever made. They are high quality machines very durable and I have had great luck with the Tecumseh engines on them. I don't understand why everyone gets off on replacing the original engine with a Chinese one. There is a great site that has all the manuals you need, google search vintage ariens snowblower and you will find it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

the only thing I dislike about the older Tecumsehs is the ignition....Having to pop the flywheel to clean and adjust the points is a pain. I've got several of the 10000 series with the original Tec.....but the machine is so much more reliable and powerful with a Predator. Also when I sell a machine, the new owner usually isn't a purist, and is not mechanical....doesn't understand how to keep a Tec adjusted and purring like the people on this site. Predators are more fool proof .....


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Agreed, even though I put a new Briggs on one years ago with electric start for the wife, I finally replaced 2 years ago the other Ariens with a Predator for 99.00. It outperforms the new Brigg hands down ....


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

While crawling through a pile of "junque" and scrap metal a few weeks ago I discovered this machine. It is missing the motor, but other wise appears to be complete.
Gears work great, clutch release is good, and what amazed me it the amount of parts on line for these machines.
Hoping to locate a motor for it in the next few days, and go from there.

"One Man's Trash, Another Man's Treasure"!!!


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Great score...I have many given to me with junk engines...and can buy them running many times for 40-50 bucks. With a Predator, I can rehome them....no one is interested in one with the original motor unless for a giveaway price. 1980 and up I can market a used Ariens and make a dollar for my time and effort. I love the older ones though and have quite a few.


----------

